# Receptor SDR no oscila.



## Vegetal Digital (Ago 8, 2011)

Hola gente les comento que estoy intentando armar este receptor SDR por recomendación de un amigo (LU1FDU). Este tipo de receptores no son muy conocidos, pero convencido por su simplicidad y recomendaciones de mi amigo, decidi armarlo. Los diseños mas comunes son los de YU1LM, y el que armé en concreto es este, el DR2C:

Receptor SDR DR2C por YU1LM

En la página 5, “conection for internal oscilator”, se ve el diagrama.

La cuestión es que al armar el PCB que él mismo propone, como era de esperarse no funcionó a la primera, pero no he podido solucinarlo. Mirando con el osciloscopio vi que no habia señal alguna en el integrado que se encarga del cristal de 3,579MHz. Yo tenia un 74LS04, pensamos que ese era el problema por la velocidad a la que trabaja, lo cambié por el que dice el circuito, un 74HC04 pero tampoco. Arme la parte del oscilador unicamente en protoboard con el 74hc04, puse un led a la salida y me emocione al ver que la intensidad no era total, brillaba menos. Pero cuando enchufe el osciloscopio, era un simple estado alto de 2 volts y pico.

Tengo simulado esa parte en ISIS, no anda, en cambio si le enchufo un generador de onda sí (hablando en proteus, en la realidad no tengo tal herramienta). Pensaba en armar esa parte unicamente en otra plaqueta y si anda mandarle la señal al 74HC0453.
Sino ya no se me ocurre como encararlo, y realmente me gustaria armarlo. 
¿Que me dicen?
Muchas Gracias, saludos.


----------



## retrofit (Ago 9, 2011)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> Hola gente les comento que estoy intentando armar este receptor SDR por recomendación de un amigo (LU1FDU). Este tipo de receptores no son muy conocidos, pero convencido por su simplicidad y recomendaciones de mi amigo, decidi armarlo. Los diseños mas comunes son los de YU1LM, y el que armé en concreto es este, el DR2C:
> 
> Receptor SDR DR2C por YU1LM
> 
> ...



Buenos días.
En principio es un oscilador clásico con puertas CMOS.
Intenta poner otro Cristal ya que el que tiene pudiera estar mal.
Una cosa que me parece rara es el valor de la resistencia R9, normalmente se pone de 1MΩ, el valor de 100K me parece  un poco bajo.
Supongo que los valores de los componentes que has montado son los correctos.
Otra cosa rara son esos 2 voltios que has medido ya que si no oscila tendrías que estar midiendo un valor cercano a 0 voltios o cercano a 5 voltios dependiendo de si estás midiendo un "0" o un "1".

Por cierto, en el esquema eléctrico no constan las alimentaciones de los IC2 74HC04 y IC8 74HC4053 que tienen que estar a +5V y GND
¿Qué software tienes pensado utilizar?
Y no seas pesimista las cosas, al final siempre funcionan.

Saludos.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ago 9, 2011)

Hola colega, muchas gracias por tu tiempo y ayuda.


EB4GBF dijo:


> Intenta poner otro Cristal ya que el que tiene pudiera estar mal.


Bien, te comento que probe con dos de esos cristales, otro de 3.61 y algo, y por si tuviera problemas en esa banda con uno de 7.1Mhz pero todos con el mismo resultado. Ahora con la resistencia de 1M pero nada.



EB4GBF dijo:


> Una cosa que me parece rara es el valor de la resistencia R9, normalmente se pone de 1MΩ, el valor de 100K me parece  un poco bajo.
> Supongo que los valores de los componentes que has montado son los correctos.


Los componentes los seguí tal cual dice el autor, probe con la resistencia como me sugeriste (aunque no se bien que función cumple allí)y parece no oscilar (estoy usando el sociloscopio de la pc porque no tengo el real conmigo) aunque a las salidas la tensión es de 2.6Volts



EB4GBF dijo:


> Por cierto, en el esquema eléctrico no constan las alimentaciones de los IC2 74HC04 y IC8 74HC4053 que tienen que estar a +5V y GND


En el esquematico no, pero en el PCB sí, ya testié y llegan bien pasando por unos inductores de 100uH, a los cuales les tenia desconfianza, pero llega bien.



EB4GBF dijo:


> ¿Qué software tienes pensado utilizar?


Tengo un par en vista pero primero quiero hacerlo funcionar.

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## J2C (Ago 9, 2011)

Vegetal Digital

El osciloscopio de la PC te refieres al agregado de una circuito del que hay un thread en el foro y que ingresa por la entrada de microfono a la PC?.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ago 9, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Vegetal Digital
> 
> El osciloscopio de la PC te refieres al agregado de una circuito del que hay un thread en el foro y que ingresa por la entrada de microfono a la PC?.
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



No, solo un software y la señal directo a la placa de audio. No es la gran cosa, no podrás medir el periodo, o el voltaje, ni siquiera estabilizar bien al señal, pero sirve para estos casos de ver si hay alguna señal que se parezca a la esperada.
Gracias por participar @j2c Saludos


----------



## J2C (Ago 9, 2011)

Vegetal Digital

Perdona, pero le estas pidiendo a la entrada de audio de una PC que reconozca una señal de 3579 KHz (3.579MHz)???, el día que lo consigas avisame que me hago MÁS RICO que Bill Gates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

La entrada de audio de las PC's rara vez pueden ver *bien* señales de mas de 10 KHz, por que el muestreo que le realizan a la señal para digitalizarla no supera los 44.1KHz usados en los CD's.

Te paso un thread de este foro para que lo veas y te saques las dudas: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/osciloscopio-pc-pcb-36278/ , ya en el primer poste del *GRAN MAESTRO* _Mariano Nicolau_ podrás conocer la limitación de máxima frecuencia medible.- 

Cualquier duda, vuelve a colocarla aqui.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ago 9, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Vegetal Digital
> 
> Perdona, pero le estas pidiendo a la entrada de audio de una PC que reconozca una señal de 3579 KHz (3.579MHz)???, el día que lo consigas avisame que me hago MÁS RICO que Bill Gates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


Já que detalle, debí pensarlo, descartada esta herramienta, pero no quita que sigue sin andar y en el osciloscopio real no se ve.
Gracias JuanKa
PD: el día que lo descubra no te digo nada y yo me hago rico!


----------



## J2C (Ago 9, 2011)

Vegetal Digital

El mejor lugar para ver la señal del oscilador es sobre las salidas de IC2B/IC2F/IC2E que están puenteadas y no le introduce carga al oscilador propiamente dicho, a veces al cargar el oscilador con la punta real de osciloscopio el mismo deja de funcionar.

Raro que varios Xtales de distinta frecuencia que tu tienes no funcionen.

El 74HC04 es el mejor ya que con el podes usarlo hasta en 50 MHz, en cambio el LS te limitara en el sentido de frecuencia máxima.

Otra alternativa para ver si oscila, es usando un Detector de Valor Pico con un voltimetro en escala de VDC. 

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## lsedr (Ago 10, 2011)

Con cuantos voltajes estas alimentando el circuito ?

Verifica las inductancias que usaste que sean del mismo valor correspondiente.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ago 14, 2011)

lsedr dijo:


> Con cuantos voltajes estas alimentando el circuito ?
> 
> Verifica las inductancias que usaste que sean del mismo valor correspondiente.



Hola @lsedr, te comento, los ICs son alimentados por un regulador 7805, y en serie, entre la salida del regulador y la patita de alimentación del integrado, hay una bobina de 100uH, una para cada integrado. En el diagrama no aparecen, pero en el PCB si. Si me decis que pruebe quitandolas, las quitaré no mas, el voltaje llega bien y no cae por consumo con ellas puestas.



J2C dijo:


> El mejor lugar para ver la señal del oscilador es sobre las salidas de IC2B/IC2F/IC2E que están puenteadas y no le introduce carga al oscilador propiamente dicho, a veces al cargar el oscilador con la punta real de osciloscopio el mismo deja de funcionar.



Que buen dato! ya me habia pasado antes que al intentar chusmear la señal a otros circuitos dejaba de andar, muchas gracias.

No se bien a que te referis con medir los picos con el multimetro, pero medi la tension en esas conexiones que mencionaste, y obtuve unos hermosamente estables 2.46V.
No le encuentro la vuelta, ando corto de tiempo <se habran dado cuenta> pero voy a rediseñar la parte esta del oscilador y rehacer este fragmento del PCB, haciendolo "a mi manera".
El problema tiene que ser mi plaqueta, no puede ser otra.
Gracias a todos, les comento de nuevo cuando tenga resultados (esperemos positivos  )


----------



## J2C (Ago 14, 2011)

Vegetal Digital

"Detector de Valor Pico" === Sonda de Radio Frecuencia

La medición con un voltimetro en escala de VDC no sirve para ver una señal que varia continuamente de 0 a +5V.

Y si mides con el tester/multimetro en la escala de Tensiones de Continua, dado que las señales logicas son *"0" = 0V ó "1" = +5V* una lectura de *+2.46V* también te dice algo; ó el componente ese esta mal o tienes una señal digital entre 0 y +5V conmutando (oscilando) continuamente y por lo tanto el *voltimetro te mide el valor medio*!!!. 

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## crimson (Ago 14, 2011)

Hola Vegetal Digital, las compuertas tipo HC o LS se ponen caprichosas con cristales de bajo valor en MHz, los 2,5V que medís a la salida indican que está oscilando, pero capaz que se engancha en un armónico y te oscila en 3,58 x 3 o por 4 y entonces no lo podés medir, no sé porqué es esto, pero me ha pasado varias veces. Para medir si hay oscilación o no te conviene armar una sonda como la de la figura, es clásica, te detecta si hay radio frecuencia o no, después hay que ver cómo resolver *adónde* está oscilando. Saludos C


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ago 26, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Para medir si hay oscilación o no te conviene armar una sonda como la de la figura, es clásica, te detecta si hay radio frecuencia o no



Gente, tarde pero les comento, tuve excelentes resultados, la sonda una maravilla como anda, mil gracias @crimson. Entonces supe que radiofrecuencia había, pude usar el osciloscopio y obtuve lo que ven en las imágenes que adjunto. Conte pico a pico cuanto media el periodo (0.28uS), entonces si la matemática no me falla la frecuencia es (1/periodo=3571KHz), es decir, esa parte ahora anda joya, nada de armonicas. Pero las imagenes me dan dudas, quiero escuchar que me dicen.

Ahora tengo que revisar el resto del circuito, obtuve unas señales en la parte del amplificador de audio, pero si puedo mañana les traigo mas novedades concretas.

Las dos primeras son en los pines 4;12 y 10, que estan puenteadas, como dijo @j2c
Las dos del medio son después de pasar por la resistencia de 100ohm, es decir, en los pines 9 y 10 del 74HC4053.
La última imagen no es de rf, sino de af, después del decodificador, indicador que esta intentando andar.
Una inquietud más, creen que sin antena funcionará aunque sea para escuchar ruido?

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## jmosuna (Sep 18, 2011)

HOla Buenos dias 
mira , hace mucho tiempo que no ando en esto de construirse sus propios cacharros pero hace un tiempo empecé a mirar con cariño los SDR.
Estoy leyendo por casualidad tu duda, y debo decirte que el oscilador si funciona. Lo he probado con mi osciloscopio convencional , un viejo kenwood de 20mhz reparado un millon de veces por mi. ja ja ja 

lo que veo es que esto es un circuito que parece parte de otro. Ya estuve viendo a este mismo ingeniero en otra publicacion similar.
El esta intentando armar un tranceptor QRP ( de baja potencia) controlado por SOftware.
 Esto es un prototipo que trabaja con rotacion de fases (el IC 4053) es de simple conversion, te diria que parece mas bien un antiguo receptor heterodino de los de principios de siglo.

Un oscilador local en la misma frecuencia que lo que queremos recibir y un amplificador de audio, que seria la placa de sonido.

Eso es como un receptor heterodino. Se baten las frecuencias de entrada y la local y se consigue audio BLS o BLI o inclusive CW. 

Por eso me parece un poco dudoso pero igual como hoy todo es mas simple no veo porque no podria andar.
Igual no le veo circuitos sintonizados a la entrada como para rechazar espurias ni señales fuertes.
No le veo AGC aunque eso puede simularse con el audio.

si todo funciona te consejo que le pongas un viejo condensador variable a tandem a los c de 33 pf o reemplazarlos por el mismo para poder variar un poco la frecuencia del cristal a ver si puedes sintonizar algo.

En el diagrama conection fot external oscillator te muestra como puedes ingresar un oscilador externo para sintonizar las emisoras.

Hay que buscar el sintetizador que genera esa señal que deberia estar controlado por la computadora. Eso creo que esta en otro lado del articulo.

El proyecto es bueno pero estas haciendo solo un pedacito , son varias placas montadas que interactuan entre si.

Otro dato con el osciloscopio de la PC nunca podras ver oscilaciones de 3 megahertz pues , no tiene suficiente ancho de banda. 

SI te interesa, estoy interesado en armar algo simple , un poco controlado por la PC y otro manualmente , por los costos, HAce años diseñe un PLL casero para mi viejo BLU QRP adaptado de un equipo comercial , hice mucho comunicados y luego por cuestiones de familia y trabajo los he abandonado, pero siempre es buen momento.

COrdiales 73 y muchos DX

mira estas web http://www.flex-radio.com

http://lu5wte.blogspot.com/2009/05/sdr-radio-definida-por-software.html

ahi hay mucho mas



Juan Manuel Osuna (LU2FBX) de Rosario







EB4GBF dijo:


> Buenos días.
> En principio es un oscilador clásico con puertas CMOS.
> Intenta poner otro Cristal ya que el que tiene pudiera estar mal.
> Una cosa que me parece rara es el valor de la resistencia R9, normalmente se pone de 1MΩ, el valor de 100K me parece  un poco bajo.
> ...


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 20, 2011)

Hola @jmosuna Si, como decis el oscilador esta andando ahora, despues de recibir la ayuda de los muchachos que ves arriba esta creando esa onda que se ve en las fotos que puse. Yo esperaba una onda perfectamente cuadrada, ustedes me dirán si esa onda esta bien formada, o hay algún problema.
El circuito en conjunto sigue sin andar todavia, al decodificador llega esa onda extraña, y no genera nada de audio.
El diseño funciona, lo que no funciona es mi circuito por mi poca experiencia. Ahora nose si el problema sigue estando en la onda o en otra parte.



jmosuna dijo:


> son varias placas montadas que interactuan entre si.



No se a que te referis con que es parte de otro, esta versión es únicamente receptor y por eso lo quiero, no busco otra cosa por ahora.



jmosuna dijo:


> SI te interesa, estoy interesado en armar algo simple...


Gracias, pero por ahora quiero terminar esto. Quizás sea un tanto “faranoico” para los conocimientos que tengo de RF, pero igual quiero intentar terminarlo, aunque sinceramente estoy un poco atascado y no se por donde mirarlo.

Gracias por tomarte el tiempo de responder, 73
Lautaro Tourn, LU4ULT
 PD: 


jmosuna dijo:


> (LU2FBX) de Rosario



 …nos cruzamos alguna vez?


----------



## lsedr (Sep 22, 2011)

Yo estoy haciendo un Bi-banda (40 y 80 metros) AM/SSB modificando el modelo de LW3DYL


----------



## lsedr (Nov 17, 2011)

Quiero comprar las piezas y empezar con los receptores SDR a ver cómo me va...


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Abr 3, 2012)

Muchachos excelentes noticias!
Esta andando! No tengo idea cuál era el problema de la otra placa, asi que la rediseñe por completo y la arme en cuatro etapas distintas: Fuente - oscilador - demodulador - pre de audio.
el resultado es que anda excelente, ya tuve oportunidad de probarlo en la banda de 80m (3600 KHz)
Y en 160m (en 1020KHz banda de AM comercial) con oscilador externo y pude recibir de forma excelente la banda de AM de aca de Argentina.
Les dejo un par de fotos 
(son las mismas que estan en facebutt)




















Muchas gracias gente!
saludos


----------



## magozander (Feb 27, 2013)

hola como vas con este proyecto podrias comentarme un poquito mas saludos desde jujuy


----------



## ferrallas (Feb 27, 2013)

Las partes del recptor son:
Generador de cuadratura (HC 04 en su caso)
detector de cuadratura  (Demuxer HC 4053)
Preamplificadores LNA    (5532)

La detecion es similar al detector de Weaber,ver tambien detectores Merrigo este ultimo 
puesto en escena y patentado por dan Tayloe ( ver detectores de Tayloe).
El principio de este detector es el mismo que en la entrada de un convertidores A/D,  la parte
muestreo y retencion.,ahora bien necisitamos enviar a la parte demoduladora (tarjeta de sonido
del PC) 2 señales exactas en amplitud ,mas con un desfase entre ambas de 90 grados, de esta
forma la tarjeta de sonido puede tratar matematicamente cualquier tipo de modulacion (ASK,PSK
FSK).
Lograr que los canales I&Q sean iguales en amplitud no es lo mas complicado ,ademas el RX esta 
dotado de un potenciometro denominado "balance de Amplitud" ,con respecto a la fase la cuestion es mas compleja ya que una conexion 2 cm mas larga en un canal que en el otro conlleva una distorsion en la fase proxima a un grado.
Algunos Sft SDR permiten corregir la distorsion de fase entre ambos canales en +- 5 grados(Vease Winrad o similares mas modernos).

Este RX funciona bien a pesar de lo sencillo ,siempre que dispongamos de una buena tarjeta 
de sonido.Es imprescindible que dicha tarjeta posea "Line In" estereofonica ,"Mic in " es monofonica,por tanto el Soft no puede cancelar señal imagen.

Proteus es un buen Soft para trabajar con uC,mas tiene el gran problema de no reconocer mas
que un  nucleo del computador , nada mas que se le aprieta un poco se come la CPU entera.

Multisin es sencillo de manejar y funcional,mas para aplicaciones RF es una patata .

Le subo la imagen de un generador de cuadratura que funciona perfectamente,tambien usado
en muchos de sus diseños por el Doctor  Tasa.
La otra imagen es un generador  0  y 90 grados que implemente a bote pronto para responder
su cuestion ,posteriormente al leer detenidamente todas las respuesta vi que ya habia solucionado el problema.
Con respecto al generador de cuadaratura basado en el 7474 tiene la ventaja de que lo puede
alimentar externamente con un generado senoidal y hara que su SDR RX llegue hasta la maxima frecuencia que pueda gestionar el citado 7474 .Tenga cuenta que en este generador de cuadratura la señal entrante tiene que correr a una frecuencia 4 veces superior a la señal  que esta recibiendo.


----------



## ferrallas (Mar 1, 2013)

Sampling & Hold ( muestreo y retencion)


----------



## elektrocom (Ago 31, 2016)

https://www.tapr.org/pdf/PennyWhistleManual.pdf


----------

